# ugly freeze bug with optimus, nvidia blob and KWin

## nocomprom1se

Hello there,

i owned an new Optimus Laptop (ASUS N550JV) and every 10 minutes or so (okay its random but often) when I'm using my touchpad, xorg freezes; I experience a hard graphic bug and my inputs won't get recognized.

After some googling i found out that some *buntuers got the same Problem.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1220426

As this renders the usability of my laptop in mobile situations kind of useless (You don't know when it's going to happen), I want to debug this error as much as i can.

Running nvidia 334.16-r7 (everything higher than 313 got this problem - i cant tell bout other drivers for they dont support my GT 750M)

Xorg 1.14.3-r2

Mesa 9.1.6

no bumblebee (modesetting with nvidia.ko)

Logs:

dmesg: http://bpaste.net/show/181139/

/var/log/messages http://bpaste.net/show/181140/

Xorg-log http://bpaste.net/show/181141/

UPDATE:

I don't really know what causes the issue, it could be that my touchpad triggers something in KWin, the 'screen-destruction-bug' with compositing on is not new.

The glitch is also triggered after waking up from suspend/hibernating.

KDE devs say the bug is related to nvidia.ko...

KDE Bugs:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323686

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322975

70% Workaround:

Switch between VTs with Ctrl+Alt+F key

restart KWin Compositing through double pressing Alt+Shift+F12.Last edited by nocomprom1se on Mon Feb 24, 2014 12:01 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nocomprom1se

it seems to be related to KWin compositing, updated title.

Workaround updated.

I don't even know whether it's related to my touchpad or not.

----------

## nocomprom1se

last helpless bump

----------

## logistiker

I just started dabbling with official nvidia optimus support and I noticed the same thing.  Everythng works fine when intel is the main card but when I switched it over to use nvidia and intel as the output card, I get these random freezes of my mouse and keyboard within X.  If I hit ctrl+alt+f1 and then move back to X with ctrl+alt+f7, the keyboard and mouse works again.   

System info:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.21.15

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.17.0

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-343.22-r2

kde-base/kwin-4.11.9

media-libs/mesa-10.2.6

x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d5)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev d5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM87 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)

07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)

09:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5227 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

0f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

```

xorg.conf (with nvidia as the main card passing through the intel card):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    Inactive       "intel"

    Option "AIGLX"  "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

    #synclient PalmDetect=1

    Option "PalmDetect" "1"

    #synclient PalmMinWidth=10

    Option "PalmMinWidth" "10"

    #synclient PalmMinZ=200

    Option "PalmMinZ" "200"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "HP Envy 17 Touchsmart"

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option         "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    # Stuff on the net says to use BusID "PCI:1:0:0" but the manual says to use "1@0:0:0"

    BusID          "1@0:0:0"

    Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0"

    Option         "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/lib/firmware/edid/1920x1080_HP_Envy17t-j100.bin"

    Option         "UseEDID" "True"

    Option         "ModeValidation" "NoVirtualSizeCheck"

    # Option       "ModeDebug" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "NoRenderExtension" "False"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "ConnectToAcpid" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1920x1080"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "intel"

    Driver         "modesetting"

    Option         "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/lib/firmware/edid/1920x1080_HP_Envy17t-j100.bin"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier    "intel"

    Device        "intel"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1920x1080" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

xorg.conf (with intel as the main card):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Layout0"

     Screen 0  "intel"

#    Screen 0  "nvidia"

#    Inactive  "intel"

    Option "AIGLX"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option           "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

    #synclient PalmDetect=1

    Option "PalmDetect" "1"

    #synclient PalmMinWidth=10

    Option "PalmMinWidth" "10"

    #synclient PalmMinZ=200

    Option "PalmMinZ" "200"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "HP Envy 17 Touchsmart"

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option      "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "intel"

    Driver         "intel"

    Option "AccelMethod" "sna"

    # modesetting driver used for nvidia optimus

    #Driver        "modesetting"

    BusID          "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "intel"

    Device         "intel"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

   Modes      "1920x1080" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier     "nvidia"

#    Driver         "nvidia"

#    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0" 

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier "nvidia"

#    Device "nvidia"

#    Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"

#EndSection 

```

Last edited by logistiker on Fri Oct 10, 2014 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## logistiker

It seems the ubuntu people at that launchpad link are also still experiencing problems.  They think there might be some bug with the touchpad since they found if you change the touchpad so it's recognized as a regular mouse or disable it entirely and use a usb mouse, then the random freezing goes away.  That's hardly a solution but it's a workaround at least.

----------

## Arthanis

Im using proprietary optimus nvidia-drivers (without bumblebee/primus). I can confirm that when I'm using nvidia, X "freezes" , but as said here: " If I hit ctrl+alt+f1 and then move back to X with ctrl+alt+f7, the keyboard and mouse works again. "

I don't know about you guys, but I'm my case it's not that the keyboard and mouse stop working. If during the frezze I move my cursor, type something on the screen or some window gets moved or closed, when I do the ctrl+alt+f1 and f7 trick, the screen refreshes and shows everything that had changed during the freeze, so it's more like X stopped from refreshing the framebuffer or something like that.

Is this bug affecting bumblebee/primus users as well? So the workaround  is to disable evdev for my keyboard and mouse? How do I choose the new drivers for my keyboard/mouse/trackpad? 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## logistiker

 *Arthanis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is this bug affecting bumblebee/primus users as well? So the workaround  is to disable evdev for my keyboard and mouse? How do I choose the new drivers for my keyboard/mouse/trackpad? 
> 
> Thanks in advance.

 

It's my understanding that bumblebee is unaffected by this.  In addition, evdev is apparently not the issue but rather the synaptics driver from what I gather.  You would need to force your mousepad to think of itself as a regular mouse (while losing 2-finger/3-finger click, scrolling etc in the process) and the freezes should go away.  Nvidia supposedly also knows about this issue an is monitoring it but it's unclear if they can do anything about it.

----------

## Arthanis

Thanks for the quick reply. I guess I will be switching to primus after all. Is there any link to track nvidia measures about the issue? Thanks once again.

----------

## logistiker

 *Arthanis wrote:*   

> Thanks for the quick reply. I guess I will be switching to primus after all. Is there any link to track nvidia measures about the issue? Thanks once again.

 

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/766166/elantech-touchpad-related-nvidia-driver-freeze/#4278245

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/595378/linux/ubuntu-13-10-nvidia-prime-suspend-resume-bug-touchpad-bug/2/?offset=22#4225154

or you can read ubuntu users moan about it   :Smile:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1220426

----------

